# Texas Shooter Identified as Sam Hyde



## Geaux4it (Nov 5, 2017)

CNN interview from someone on the scene

-Geaux

Sam Hyde


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 5, 2017)

INTERESTS





Personal Interests
World Peace

CONTACT INFO




alienmode@gmail.com





http://samhyde.org





Night_0f_Fire

MORE INFO




About
Reknowned Atheist, Dreamer, Indie Game Developer, Amateur Magick Craftsman (Red Magick and Blue Magick), Boss, Nasty Man, MRA, Hard Pipe-Hittin N****





Biography
Indeed Hyde’s long-standing and now legendary revolutionary developments in appalling sound recording are to be the subject of lectures at the New York Academy ... See More

_categories_
Public Figure · Gastroenterologist · Mosque


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like an Antifa nutjob

-Geaux

MDE Present's How to BOMB the U.S. Gov't (2nd edition preorder)


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 5, 2017)

Selling books on how to bomb the American government. Is this related to the Saudi Princes that were arrested?


----------



## Peach (Nov 5, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Looks like an Antifa nutjob
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> MDE Present's How to BOMB the U.S. Gov't (2nd edition preorder)



Caucasian male, Neo Nazi has been reported also, Maybe, it was US.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2017)

CNN?


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 5, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> CNN?



I know. I just have a hard time turning off their hate

-Geaux


----------



## Peach (Nov 5, 2017)

No hate available, the killer used all possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like a prime alt right killer.


----------



## Disir (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it's a random name that 4 chan calls every shooter.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> CNN interview from someone on the scene
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Sam Hyde


I was listening to NPR, then blokes on the breaking news blogs on this board alerted me to this issue, I switched over to local conservative radio, and they were on top of this issue. I just switched back to NPR, they suddenly awakened to this issue hours later. They seem like deer in the headlights, like the rest of us.We want current topics, they are fixated on gay rights and issues of 30 years ago.


----------



## Disir (Nov 5, 2017)

Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> CNN interview from someone on the scene
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Sam Hyde



You might want to ask a mod to delete this thread you have posted, because I already responded to the Sam Hyde thing in the other thread, so this thread remaining is a bit embarrassing.





Breaking News - More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church






Breaking News - More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

*Run the name Devin Kelly. That's your shooter. A Sanders supporter!*


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 5, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Run the name Devin Kelly. That's your shooter. A Sanders supporter!*


And you know this how?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sounds like a prime alt right killer.



Sounds like a Progressive First Reponder reporting for duty


----------



## Peach (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sounds like a prime alt right killer.



Joining the herd again? Look, the guy may have been something else a month ago. Easy answers not for choosing.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

Little-Acorn said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Run the name Devin Kelly. That's your shooter. A Sanders supporter!*
> ...


I ran my own program.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 5, 2017)

This sounds more like the pissed off hard lefties reaction to being stood up yesterday.......



But either way, it's a tragic event and prayers for the victims families.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

Disir said:


> Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?



This is the killer Devin P. Kelley.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

Disir said:


> Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?


It appears so yes. His FB account is being locked now. I don't see a pof account for him just FB.
But yeah Devin Kelly.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?
> ...


Nice work!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


No, you did not.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...


Yeah I did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

The pissed hard righties are mad: the killer is one of their own.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > CNN interview from someone on the scene
> ...



Meh, proves CNN is Fake News. Just like POTUS says

-Geaux


----------



## Disir (Nov 5, 2017)

*Education & Activities*
Kelley received a diploma from New Braunfels High School. [2] He is a veteran of the US Air Force where he worked with logistics and supply [2].



In 2013, he briefly volunteered as a teacher's at Kingsville FBC, teaching 4-6 year old children about the Bible. [2]


*Sutherland Springs Mass Shooting*
On November 5, 2017, at around 11:30 a.m. local time, Kelley allegedly walked into the First Baptist Churchin Sutherland Springs, TX and opened fire killing at least 25 people. [3] [5] [7]
Devin Kelley


Kelley apparently died following a short police pursuit. It was not immediately clear whether he was killed by officers or if his wounds were self-inflicted. [3] [7]



 Kelleys victims included Annabelle Pomeroy, the 14 year old daughter of First Baptist Church's Pastor Frank Pomeroy. [7]


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The pissed hard righties are mad: the killer is one of their own.


*Ah, no he is not! He's ANTIFA that makes him one of you!*


----------



## Disir (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?
> ...



The picture I just posted was on his FB account, he also stated he was an Athiest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

The killer is an all white pre-school Bible teacher and USAF veteran.

Sucks to be the far and alt right, indeed.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

*He had over 3000 posts at FB. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

A pre-school Bible teacher atheist USAF veteran.  Hmmm .....


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 5, 2017)

Disir said:


> Devin Patrick Kelley, 26?



You hit the nail on the head, don't know where fuck op gets his info from. He just posts false shit all the time.

Kelley USAF Veteran and currently worked as a civilian employee for USAF in logistics. Also taught the bible in 2013 at another FBC to 4 and 6 years olds.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The killer is an all white pre-school Bible teacher and USAF veteran.
> 
> Sucks to be the far and alt right, indeed.


He was Guno with a gun.


----------



## Peach (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The killer is an all white pre-school Bible teacher and USAF veteran.
> 
> Sucks to be the far and alt right, indeed.



Better to kill if you are far "left". No, guy could have been recently. Just tried out identities......................


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

Disir said:


> *Education & Activities*
> Kelley received a diploma from New Braunfels High School. [2] He is a veteran of the US Air Force where he worked with logistics and supply [2].
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if as part of the American Air Force he had spent time in Iraq and/or Afghanistan, his mental health situation ie. Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome or something.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The killer is an all white pre-school Bible teacher and USAF veteran.
> ...


You are nutty.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2017)

Jesus Christ, can't any of you fucking assholes wait until some hard information comes from legitimate investigative sources?

Are you all so angry and anxious to point fingers at your "opponents" that you'll just through the smallest piece of shit against the wall to see if it sticks?


You people just suck.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> A pre-school Bible teacher atheist USAF veteran.  Hmmm .....



STFU Jake.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The killer is an all white pre-school Bible teacher and USAF veteran.
> 
> Sucks to be the far and alt right, indeed.



Go away Jake, you are a sicko with an agenda that is not appropriate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > A pre-school Bible teacher atheist USAF veteran.  Hmmm .....
> ...


Why, if it is true?  You have trouble with the truth, Lucy.


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 5, 2017)

I ran his name, came back as a trump supporter. See I can do that too, nothing about being a sanders supporter. He doesn't even have a party affiliation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Stop Trolling Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You are the one trolling, Lucy.  I am reporting what has been found.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> I ran his name, came back as a trump supporter.



^^^^ Post a link to that information.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

It's above, Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am not Trolling considering I was the one who:

A) Posted that the Same Hyde thing is a 4Chan joke and:

B) Posted the first picture of the killer Devin P. Kelley.

You have posted nothing but your usual Trolling horsecrap.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's above, Lucy.


Where?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

The mass shooter who opened fire inside a Texas church killing at least 27 - including a two-year-old child - has been identified as a 26-year-old US Air Force veteran and Bible study teacher.

Texas church shooting: Gunman kills at least 27 people | Daily Mail Online


A white Christian, Air Force veteran who taught Bible Studies. 

So of course, blame the Muslims!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

*At least 27 people were shot dead by gunman and at least 24 others are being treated for injuries *

*Devin Patrick Kelley, 26, who is reportedly married, has identified by local officials as the shooter*

*Police said he walked into the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Texas and opened fire*

*Kelley, 26, of New Braunfels, a suburb of San Antonio, was killed after he fled the cops on foot*

*It's still unclear if the gunman shot himself or was taken down by authorities*

*A LinkedIn account reveals Kelley, who was married, was an Air Force veteran and ex-Bible studies teacher*

*One witness told authorities that among those who were shot in the attack was a two-year-old child*

*The church pastor Frank Pomeroy said his 'beautiful' daughter Annabelle, 14, was killed in the shooting*

*Another witness said the man, who isn't from the Sutherland Springs community, was dressed 'in full gear'*

*The University Health System said their trauma team is caring for nine patients 'four children and five adults'*

*Police confirmed that the gunman is dead, but it's unclear if police took him down or if he took his own life  *


Read more: Texas church shooting: Gunman kills at least 27 people | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's above, Lucy.



There is nothing above that says this Devin P. Kelley was a Trump supporter.

It's pretty disgusting that people have to bring politics into everything, WTF?!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2017)

It's above your post.  You can apologize now.


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2017)

The mass shooter who opened fire inside a Texas church killing at least 27 - including a two-year-old child - has been identified as a 26-year-old US Air Force veteran and Bible study teacher.​
Texas church shooting: Gunman kills at least 27 people | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's above your post.  You can apologize now.


There is nothing in that link that says Trump NOTHING!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The mass shooter who opened fire inside a Texas church killing at least 27 - including a two-year-old child - has been identified as a 26-year-old US Air Force veteran and Bible study teacher.
> 
> Texas church shooting: Gunman kills at least 27 people | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



He had stopped being a Christian and was an Athiest, he_ briefly_ FOUR YEARS AGO taught Bible Studies.

This is part of your Agenda Jake your rabid hatred of Christians, it's not like you do not have a track record of this crap.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The mass shooter who opened fire inside a Texas church killing at least 27 - including a two-year-old child - has been identified as a 26-year-old US Air Force veteran and Bible study teacher.
> ...


*The shooter was a Guno/ Jake Starkey type!*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's above your post.  You can apologize now.



Where in the below does it say he was a Trump supporter? That's right it doesn't.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 5, 2017)

I just read it was Devin Patrick Kelley. 






But who knows.  Guess it wiil take a while to sort it out.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 5, 2017)

Closed.  Once again CNN pumps out Fake News.  Shocking

Breaking911 on Twitter


----------

